# Washington DC Vet Recommendation



## johnnysolar (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi dendroboarders,

I was hoping someone out there could recommend a vet who has some experience with amphibians/dart frogs in the DC area. I have a leuc who recently developed a swelling beneath his left eye. From what I've been able to find, this is most likely due to a vitamin A deficiency that may have led to a bacterial infection. I've been supplementing with herptivite, but I've leaned recently that it only included beta-carotene, which he might not be able to convert to vitamin A.

I'm now treating with vitamin a drops (turtle eye drops) once a day, and a misting with a dilute triple sulfur antibiotic solution. I've been treating since the weekend, and so far no improvement, so I'd like to get him checked out.

Any advice or recommendations would be appreciated!

Thanks,
John


----------



## tclipse (Sep 19, 2009)

Pender veterinary in Fairfax, VA has an exotic pets clinic, not sure if they do amphibs but they're worth a try.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

Dr. Scott Stahl is in Fairfax at Stahl Exotic Animal Veterinary Services (SEAVS: Stahl Exotic Animal Veterinary Services)


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

I also recommend Dr. Stahl. If you are in Northern MD I would recommend Dr. Heather Bowles who I have had great experience with.

CD


----------

